# Digital Labs K101 downloading problems



## ksox25 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got this digita photo frame for christmas and my fiance mistakenly threw the manual away. Long story short I cannot figure out how to download the pictures I put into the frame from the USB port or the camera disk on to the frame. So I have to keep them in the photo frame if I want to enjoy the photos, and I think that is just tacky and frankly if this digital frame does not download it will be gone very soon. I cannot seem to find the manual online and was wondering if anyone knew how to download on to this particular frame.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

I guess you have 2 options...
Google the maker and look on their website and see if there is a manual...
Alternatively...
Find a store that sells that make and see if you can have a look at the manual..Maybe have it photpocopied...

Cheers


----------

